# can i delay labor?



## dublinmask (Feb 4, 2008)

hi everyone
its been 2 yrs since i've been on this board! now 38 weeks preg with #2. my dh must go out of town this weekend and although my due date is 10 days away from then, today i began having great anxiety. my midwife offered to check my cervix (which i have never had done for either pregnancy, except during labor with #1) and i decided given our situation, to do it and see what was going on. i am 1.5 cm dilated, 50% effaced, and -1 station. i know dilation doesn't really determine anything but the midwife did seem concerned that dh would be gone over the weekend and has several times told me given my last delivery they expect me to have a fast labor.

she told me if i do feel any type of contractions to drink a beer or glass of wine (she said this was used as a uterine muscle relaxant - alcohol is a relaxant - in the old days before they had drugs for that sorta stuff) and to relax. after that visit, i am now feeling alot of anxiety and nerves about dh missing delivery. does anyone know any wives tales or have any suggestions for things to do to NOT bring on labor?? i know it happens when the body/baby is ready but i'll try anything.

already doing:
drinking lots of water
trying to stay relaxed/couch rest as much as possible
no sex/nipple stimulation
no spicy foods

thanks!!


----------



## MammaB21 (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't really have any suggestions as to how to ward off labor, but I just wanted to reassure you that dilation doesn't indicate when labor will start. I was at 3+ centimeters and 75% effaced for about 3 weeks before my labor started with this very recent pregnancy. Subsequently, you could be closed and not effaced at all and go into labor that same day. If I were you, I'd try to relax your nerves. Typically these things have a way of working themselves out. Your body won't go into labor until it feels 'safe' to do so. There's a really good chance things will wait until your DH is home.


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

My dh has to go to an Army class for 7 days beginning about a week and a half before my due date. I'm hoping I can put up enough of a mental block to keep this baby in until he gets back!


----------



## Ambivalent Dreams (Jan 6, 2010)

: I may have a house full of people 6 days before my EDD. I don't want to go into labor then!


----------

